# Strange but beautiful



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought a green terrer who is about 3 inches long about a week and a half ago and it just started getting used to the tank and coming out .
Well the other night i was sitting here at the computer and out it pops from its cave and it was pink!
It actually turned a pink color!
and as I watched it swim around it turned a pale yellow. it was kinda of a greenish yellow but not green..
but for the last fre days its been its usual dark green color and getting more used to the tank
so today i get up to the glass to take a picture(which it hates) and it seemed curious and came up to the camera...and as soon as I took the pic the flash scared it and it swam away....5 seconds later it came back and was right up against the glass so I go over for another shot and it turns a blood red color. but when i backed away it went to a yellowish purple color.
Right now its head is kind of pinkish and its body is kinda light green
Someone in another forum told me it might be a hybrid of some sort.
I bought it at petsmart....big mistake...everyother fish i got from there died...and the beta i got from there was very ill...but hes better now
as soon as i can get a pic I will post it!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Please do, as I think everyone wants to see this.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

wow i would love to see a pic


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

seems strange to me too, are you sure its not just different light effects? sometimes fish look very different depending on where they are in the tank, also i dont know about this fish, but i know lots of other fish (and reptiles) have a rainbow type of shine to them, its hard to explain, but if you ever see it , you would understand. kinda like an oil slick color.


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

are you sure you aren't hallucinating? lol jk, I want to see some pics tho it sounds pretty cool..


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i want to see pics too.
or just mail me the shrooms your eatin!
lol j/k


----------

